# Divorce decree/certificate of divorce and Birth Certificate for Marriage in the Philippines



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

I am trying to understand exactly what will be required for marriage in the Philippines and to gather documents if possible before I go. Most states use vitalcheck for these things. I got the certificate of live birth from them. They don't provide divorce decrees. they provide a certificate of divorce from vital records. Is that sufficient? Will the Philippines accept either? Do these forms need to be apostilled in the U.S. by the states in question? How long are the apostilles good for? Thanks, Ken


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Any vital document such as a birth certificate, divorce decree will be certified original by the issuing institution, state you were born or divorced in.

Then make sure you clear these documents through the Philippine Consulate that handles your state or country.

There are going to be so many requirements for a marriage here plus many many requirements by the Philippine Government, LGU and you'll be doing it all on foot and waiting in long lines.

If there's any problems with your fiance's name get ready to wait for months to get that fixed in a court of law unless her name is free and clear and she already has a Philippine passport.

I've never gone the Fiance Visa route so here's some information I found online and also do some online searches on this topic also, you could find information but always rely on government current procedures some of these blog sites you find online might have outdated information.

Here's a few links to get you going:
US Embassy Manila Philippines under "Marriage" US Embassy Philippines Marriage

All Filipinos who have been granted a K1 Fiance or CR1/IR1 Immigrant visa are *required by the Philippine Government* to register with the Commission on Filipinos Overseas before leaving the country to settle in the United States. They are also required to attend an educational seminar about life in a different country. US Immigration Fiance Visa

Los Angeles Philippine Consulate

Website for UK nationals but it shows requirements and documents required and provides links for these documents, keep in mind this is only for your reference KevininCebu Marriage requirements for UK citizen

Philippine Bureau of Immigration PBI Main Office Manila


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

When I got married in Quezon City 6-7 years ago I simply had a certified copy of my divorce decree issued by the court where the divorce took place in the US. Had the stamps from the court and the signature of the county clerk.
I did NOT get it Apostilled; I just took it to the US embassy in Manila, showed it to the clerk there and did the affidavit swearing I wasnt married any more. The marriage certificate office in QC accepted that fine but make sure to ask at the office in the city where the ceremony will take place. I've read that some municipalities will accept it and some wont.
Good luck!


----------

